# Airfare to Australia from East Coast



## Jwerking (Aug 27, 2006)

It is a long flight and not something I am looking forward to - will have to connect in LAX, I think, probably using Quantas.  Often hear about the Quantas pass - how far in advance are these typically offered and is July a timeframe where they may be available (since I assume this is not high season).

Has anyone gone first class or business class?  If so, what is the best fare anyone has gotten - this would be fine from LAX?  We are from Wash DC metro area.  I did some checking online and the business and FC fares were outrageous - so probably just a dream to move up from steerage.  

Thanks,

Joyce


----------



## camachinist (Aug 27, 2006)

Since you're talking winter in Oz, you shouldn't have any real issues. IMO, much better value would be getting FF tickets. I just booked our tix from the west coast on UA in F prior to the price going up in October; for 120K miles p/p, it's a smokin' good deal. Revenue F tix are ~15-16K p/p r/t right now.

If coming from the East Coast, I'd consider a short stopover (<24 hrs) in LAX or SFO, depending on carrier. That's a long way. I've gone the other way (LAX-JFK-JNB) in coach, with almost 28 hrs total and 22 hrs in the air without a stopover, and it was brutal in economy. Never would do it again.

Trans-Pacific fares suck right now, so I'd consider waiting until the end of the year. Usually, there's some sales between Xmas and New Years.

Also, consider going the other way and watch for good fares ex-Europe. With the proper fare class and a well-timed stopover, you could have quite an interesting vacation en-route.

Hopefully, others will have suggestions...

Good luck!

Pat


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2006)

We just returned from a trip to Australia.  We used FF miles on United, which I booked 330 days out to get exactly what we wanted -- 5 tickets for the family.  Everything looked good on paper until the day of travel.  We had really bad weather out of Chicago to San Fran.  Unfortunately, we missed the plane out of San Fran to Sydney.  It was a nightmare with the three kids trying to sleep at the airport since all hotels in the area were sold out.  And, UA couldn't guarantee us seats on the next night's flight out as the plane was booked (only one flight a night to Sydney).  Fortunately, the next day we found a way to get us to Sydney.  We flew to Japan and then connected to Sydney.  It took us 48 hours of travel time to get to Sydney.  My lesson learned was this:  when connecting to a long flight overseas, allow extra time between flights to allow for bad weather.  Had we taken an earlier flight out of Chicago to San Fran, we would have made the connection.  I'd rather wait 4 or so hours in San Fran (or LA) for the "big" flight, then endure what we had to go through.


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 28, 2006)

Tim and Pat:

Thank you both for the info.  Tim, I do really feel for you, what a nightmare.  Something similar  happened to us the first time we took our kids to the West Coast many yrs ago.  It took us 24+ to get from one coast to the other.  We started our trip about 6:30 am and actually got to San Diego about 1am PST.

But I agree with you about the extra time for layovers for a long trip - where there is only 1 flight per day.  I have learned from sweating it the first time we went to Hawaii and hoping we would make the connection in Chicago.  Someone had a medical emergency in our plane from DC - so after ambulance and having to find his baggage (honestly they should have just left it on the plane and shipped it back later) - we were cutting it close.  And of course, they could not find us a gate at O'hare - so we sat around for another 20 nerve racking minutes.  So for our recent trip to Europe this summer, we did layover for about 5 hrs in Chicago.  (What we do for free FF tickets).

Pat, yep, I did see the $15 K price tickets.  No way, not for a vacation - I am not the rich and famous, although I would love to be.  LOL!  I will check the FF option out - but it does take mega-miles - but as you sad, well worth the cost benefit.  I only have lots of AA miles - so will have to check with them.  Unfortunately, by the time all this is settled with my daughter, there will likely be no FF seats available - esp for June/July here since it is prime summer travel time in the US.

Joyce


----------



## ausman (Sep 3, 2006)

Winter fares from LAX or San Francisco are about 900 - 1100, the Airline groupies probably can do much better, Air NZ often offers such rates with a stop over. Add another $2-300 for Summer travel. {As an aside consider a HI vacation if doing this.}

The US-->OZ fares $ are pretty consistant. Not so the internal US flights, whether adding on to international flights or seeking a lower price domestically it is those flights you will see price savings.

Kind of bad news I know, I don't fly a lot any more, just thought I would try and help.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 3, 2006)

Annecdotally, I did a mileage run in March FAT (Fresno, CA)-SFO-SYD-MEL-SYD-SFO-FAT with a 24 hour turnaround for 775.00 all-in in coach. 

UA got pretty aggressive with pricing in February/March due to still having two flights a day from LAX. These usually run December to April IIRC. They also offered a 10% off coupon at that time, which I took advantage of. Smokin' good deal for ~17K EQM's and ~68K RDM's (essentially a free ticket to Oz in economy at the time).

For the OP, AA is 1W, of which Qantas is a member. Your options have just increased  Remember what I suggested about going the other way. Consider all your options.

Pat


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 5, 2006)

Another option is to spend one night in LAX to prevent anything to spoil missing your flight to Australia!  We were basically forced to do that with Delta who kept changing the plane connection times closer and closer. To not worry about delays/missing it, we decided to fly the day before the big trip-- much less stress.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 5, 2006)

Taking an intentional overnight is a way to reduce the chances of a missed flight.  However, I'd balance that against the time and effor to claim your luggage, get to your hotel, then come back to the airport, and checkin (from what I've read not a fun task at LAX).  Especially with the increased security now, it's probably best to get rid of your luggage at your departure city, and not see (or deal with) it until you get to your final destination.

Jeff


----------



## Sydney (Sep 5, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> Annecdotally, I did a mileage run in March FAT (Fresno, CA)-SFO-SYD-MEL-SYD-SFO-FAT with a 24 hour turnaround for 775.00 all-in in coach.
> 
> Pat


SICK. Sounds like torture.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 5, 2006)

Sydney said:
			
		

> SICK. Sounds like torture.


I was scouting for our trip this coming January and doing a mileage run. Found a great little pub in the CBD and drank the day away  Nice walk along the Yarra. I was staying at the Crowne Plaza on the river. Bunch of Commonwealth games athletes there. Games started the day I left. Lotsa fun.

If you live in Mel, we can look you up. We should be there for about 4 days before going to Tamworth for the festival. Jan 21-25 IIRC.

Pat


----------



## Sydney (Sep 6, 2006)

Indeed, the Yarra is a lovely walk for brown upside down river.   Don't kill me chubby.

Sure. Although we may be back in Sydney then. That's the end of our Summer school holidays so we'd need to be back in Sydney for the kids to start school if we do move back there next year. Will let you know.

Tamworth Country Music festival hey, I can't believe it. Didn't think anyone in the US knew about it.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 6, 2006)

We're camping at Tamworth with a bunch of Aussie's my wife knows. We follow some of the Aussie groups when they play here in the States. A number of them are going to be at Tamworth. We'll be in Australia for a little less than 3 weeks...

Pat


----------



## Jwerking (Sep 7, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> UA got pretty aggressive with pricing in February/March due to still having two flights a day from LAX. These usually run December to April IIRC. They also offered a 10% off coupon at that time, which I took advantage of. Smokin' good deal for ~17K EQM's and ~68K RDM's (essentially a free ticket to Oz in economy at the time).
> 
> For the OP, AA is 1W, of which Qantas is a member. Your options have just increased  Remember what I suggested about going the other way. Consider all your options.
> 
> Pat



Wow, I never have gotten the true point of doing mileage runs ???  You guys do it to get premium status or the miles.  Never mind, not the subject of this thread.

Any way, could you clarify your statement?  Are you stating that UA does run sales periodically?  (Unfortunately, from Dec to April, in your statement).

Wow, I don't know about going East thru Europe - saw something the other day that stated it was a 24 hr flight from London!  Just kill me now!  

Would love to stop in Hawaii like someone suggested - but who has got the time.  Been there - so want to spend my time in Oz!

JOyce


----------



## sage (Sep 7, 2006)

*Flight to Oz from East Coast*

Joyce,
Hi again.
This might not be the cheapest option unless you can get them using your frequent flyer miles but is the best & most direct.
Qantas flies direct from New York JFK to Sydney (via LA) about 4 or 5 days a week. It is a direct flight. Stopover in La is short. I think it is QF108. 
Also flies the same way from Sydney to NY.
It is a long flight (6 hrs NY-LA) then 14 hrs LA - SYD) - I've done it several times -with kids. They coped well. It avoids having to check in & out of LA; security checks and finding hotels. I think it is a codeshare with American Airlines but I don't know which flight.
Business class is soooo comfy and well worth it if you can afford it - sometimes Qantas allows you to upgrade on check-in by paying a bit more for business class. The leg room and ability to stretch out more than compensates for the  cost. It is so good that my teenager slept almost all the way from LA to Syd flat on her stomach (new sky beds).

Sage


----------



## camachinist (Sep 7, 2006)

Joyce, 

That mileage runs in March allowed my to top off my account (I added over 200,000 RDM's in March alone) so I could "purchase" two first class seats to Oz for us this coming January. It was strictly a monetary move, mostly  It also helped pay for our trip to NYC next month (with MIL flying F). 

Admittedly, I enjoy flying and traveling, even if only seeing places briefly sometimes. I learned a lot about Oz in that 24 hours there, due to the people being so friendly.

Flying through Europe is longer, yes. There are such things as RTW (round the world) tickets, which can be affordable ways to do such things, allowing one an extended vacation without having to fly out and back. One can vacation on their way to their vacation . Imagine flying to London, spending a week there, then on to Rome, same, then on to Bangkok, then finally to Sydney. That's what I was talking about. Not all in a day or two. Perhaps not what you wish this time, but something to keep in mind.

Be aware Aussies love their national airline, and rightly so  It's a great option for 1W (OneWorld Alliance) flyers. UA doesnt yet have a flat bed in C, but it is coming, which is why we're flying coffin class (F suite). I didn't mind flying economy since I'm an elite and can pick the better seats in economy; it really wasn't bad at all. I slept most of the way (about 9 hours anyway) since the flight left SFO around 10:30pm and arrived in Sydney at 6:30 am two days later (date line). Didn't even have jet lag because I turned so fast.

If you really want a nice trip, try getting Flagship Service F on AA, connecting to QF C in LAX. You'll never want to go back to economy again 

Pat


----------



## colamedia (Oct 12, 2006)

Another option to look into rather than Round The World is are Cicle Pacific fares
eg Air NZ and Philippine Airlines have one that goes LAX or SFO to New Zealand to Aust to Manila and back to LAX or SFO (or the other order) and it is pretty cheap, as is an Air NZ and Vietnam Airlines one that goes via Ho Chi Minh instead of Manila.  Star Alliance is more expensive and the most expensive is One World which allows Asia, North and South America and Australia, or part there of, and since it includes QANTAS, you may be able to get some Australian domestic flights included.

But FF tickets are the best option   AA points can get you on QANTAS, though if using your AA points for Australian domestic flights on QANTAS is anything like using QANTAS points for AA domestic flights, it's not worth worrying about the domestic flights.  Australian domestic flights are really cheap outside school holidays - unfortunately from 22 June to 23 Jul it is the Winter school holidays in one state or another (school holidays in July are 2 weeks long, but it is staggered across the states.) Winter holidays are not major pack up the family and travel type holidays (Summer and Easter are) but domestic airfares could be a bit inflated.


----------

